# Rhonda Rousey interview



## rlobrecht (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.nypost.com/p/blogs/the_main_event/watch_possible_first_female_star_c5zE1NJE7BqImA2QytmkUJ

Boxers abstain from sex for long stretches before they fight. As for Ronda Rousey, the UFCs first female fighter, its more like a few hours.

The most well-known womens MMA competitor in the world described her pre-bout ritual Wednesday night on Jim Romes new Showtime talk show.

For girls, it raises your testosterone, so I try to have as much sex as possible before I fight, Rousey said. Not with everybody. Its not like I put out Craigslist ads or anything. But if I got a steady, im gonna be like, Yo, fight time is coming up.

Rousey, a former Olympic judo bronze medalist, said for guys its different, but shes not sure of the science of the matter. She does know one thing, though.

You cant just [have sex] and go fight that same day, Rousey said.

The blonde bombshells candidness had the audience and Rome in stitches. Thats how shes sold herself from the start  as a woman who isnt afraid to speak her mind. For someone who armbars people for a living, maybe that should not come as a surprise.

Rousey is 6-0 with every win coming by first-round submission via armbar. Recently, she became the first-ever female fighter to sign with the UFC. She doesnt have a match lined up, but told Rome that shes training for one.

mraimondi@nypost.com


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 30, 2012)

Guess it's time to take one for the team...


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 30, 2012)

I apologize in advance, but this is the first thought that came to my mind.  I imagine scummy studio owners rubbing their hands together with glee as they open MMA Gyms.  Before a match the douchebag is like, "Okay, this is just part of the training and I know it sounds weird...but we need to have sex."

LOL...


----------



## Bigdavid5.0 (Dec 2, 2012)

That girl can fight.


----------

